# Calculo capacidad condensador



## danith72 (May 13, 2010)

Buenos días.

Tengo una pequeña duda, es un poco de novato. Cuando estoy diseñando un circuito y necesito colocar un condensador como se de que capacidad y tensión ponerlo. Como lo calculo.

Me pasa también cuando estoy viendo un esquemático y observo un condensador de esa capacidad y no se porque tiene esa capacidad, como lo deduzco. Muchas gracias

Saludoos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

El calculo del valor del capacitor depende de la función que tenga en el circuito particular, incluso en un mismo circuito se pueden aplicar distintos criterios de calculo.

No se puede dar una formula genérica para todos los casos


----------



## danith72 (May 13, 2010)

¿¿Y como puedo saber que tipo de criterio tomar?? Me podrías mostrar algún ejemplo?? Me gustaría aprender y siempre que intento entender un circuito o diseñarlo no se como hacerlo. 

Gracias Fogonazo

Saludoss


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

danith72 dijo:


> ¿¿Y como puedo saber que tipo de criterio tomar?? .....


Explicar eso NO es fácil, ya que el capacitor se emplea de muy diversas formas, en general como filtro, pero existen infinidad de tipos de filtros, filtro de fuente de alimentación, filtro de desacople, filtro pasa-bajos, filtro pasa-altos, filtros pasa-banda, también se emplea en redes de retardo, en osciladores, Etc, Etc, Etc.

Para aplicar un criterio, primero debes conocer la función que tendrá el capacitor en el circuito y que cosa quieres lograr al incluirlo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Bueno, uno fácil: Los condensadores electrolíticos de filtro de una fuente de alimentación común.

Cálculo del voltaje: Mides el voltaje alterno que te da el transformador, mutiplicas ese valor por raiz de 2, y luego eliges un valor algo superior.

Ejemplo: 12VAC
12*1.41421356 = 16.9705627

Utilizas uno de 25V (porque ese valor de voltaje es lo más próximo que encontrarás).

Cálculo de la capacidad: Averiguas la intensidad máxima que te puede dar el trafo en mA, y utilizas ese valor en µF.

Ejemplo: Para 5A, podrías utilizar un condensador de 4700µF (valor estándarizado) o superior para mejor filtrado.


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Ejemplo: Para 5A, podrías utilizar un condensador de 4700µF (valor estándarizado) o superior para mejor filtrado.


Pregunta-acertijo:  Cual es el ripple resultante usando este criterio?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Si se utilizara uno de 4700µF y se obtuvieran los 5A en forma continua, el factor de rizado sería de un 30%.


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Si se utilizara uno de 4700µF y se obtuvieran los 5A en forma continua, el factor de rizado sería de un 30%.


Good!  Eso sería rectificando 12Vca.  Con 6Vca será un porcentaje mayor y con 36Vca será menor.

Mas preguntas-acertijo:
- Si tengo un circuito que necesita 8V estables y consume *470mA*, y pienso alimentarlo con ese trafo de 12Vca + regulador 7808: 
Si a la salida del rectificador uso un condensador de *470uF*... Regulará bien o mal el 7808?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Mal, porque el Vpp del ripple es de 10V, y el valor descenderá en el peor caso a unos 7V en cada semiciclo en los extremos del condensador, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Mal, porque el Vpp del ripple es de 10V, y el valor descenderá en el peor caso a unos 7V en cada semiciclo en los extremos del condensador, si no me equivoco.


Tres bien mon ami!  El Vpp real es un poco menor (~7V) porque el tiempo de descarga es es menor de 10ms. Pero para dimensionar se considera 10ms y te da los 10Vpp.
Igualmente tampoco va a funcionar porque esos reguladores necesitan por lo menos 10.5V en la entrada para trabajar bien.

La idea era hablar un poco sobre ese criterio (1000uF por Amper) que es muy difundido y usado por lo fácil de recordar. 
El "problema" es que poca gente es conciente que el ripple resultante son varios volts, y en consecuencia no se lo puede usar sin tener en cuenta el nivel de continua con que se va a trabajar o el ripple admisible por la carga. 
Para este caso de 12Vca, habría que duplicar o triplicar el valor. Pero para un amplificador de audio con 90V de alimentación podría ser la mitad.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Sí, la elección del capacitor depende de las exigencias del circuíto que se pretende alimentar, pero una fuente de alimentación más bien estándar (digamos, un transformador con circuíto rectificador y filtro de los que venden en las tiendas) generalmente cumple ese simple criterio de cálculo. Buenas preguntas, me sirvieron para desoxidarme un poco en la parte teórica


----------



## danith72 (May 14, 2010)

Gracias por las respuesta, me han servido de ayuda


----------

